# 1978 jcb iii



## LB7DURAMAX (Feb 13, 2011)

I am looking at a 78 JCB III right now and know very little about the tractor or engine. Its a 3 cylinder diesel (maybe a perkins?) I have searched and cant find any information about the older JCB tractors or motors. Can any one point me in the right direction.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum LB! I've run a few JCB construction forklifts and my experience there is that they are a bit underpowered. They seem to have difficulty doing 2 or more hydraulic functions at a time without lugging or killing the engine, unless you reve the hell out of them, then you still lug the motors. Tractor series could be different though.


----------



## LB7DURAMAX (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I am trying to get started and dont have a ton of money to dump into my equipment and i found this one for right around 4K that seams to be in decent shape for the year. I am planing on using it for light to mild work loads mostly earth moving and stumps.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Don't let my comment steer you away, they are certainly great machines and JCB is the creator of the worlds first backhoes in the 1950s. I hope you give us some pictures of it once it's sitting in your yard!


----------



## LB7DURAMAX (Feb 13, 2011)

Do you any information on the engine. I only know that its a 3 cylinder diesel from looking at it. I have searched and kind find any thing to help me pin point and details about it. I am trying to figure in service cost as well as what it might cost me to replace key components if they should fail. Sorry for all the noob questions i am a diesel guy but tractors are new too me.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have no idea. Have you tried through the company or local dealer if one is around your area to get this info?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Try also.... TractorData.com - JCB tractors sorted by model


----------



## LB7DURAMAX (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah i checked them out but they didnt have any info on the older JCB's. After talking with the owner he doesnt think it would be good for what i am trying to do. I also told him that i could only put about 11,000 lbs on my trailer and he said it would have been way to heavy any ways. But thanks for all the help i am now looking into a smaller JD 650 or 750 that i hope will be better suited and probably a lot cheaper to operate.


----------



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello .IF You still interesting ...Here is the info about JCB diggers http://www.ritchiespecs.com/specifi...oader+Backhoe&make=JCB&model=3C&modelid=91988. I think that excavators are too big on Your trailer . I was become new owner of JCB 3C Mark 3 engine is around 80 PS perkins 4.236 ,gearbox 4 with revers , crocodile front but weight is around 7000kg


----------

